# "Intervention" - how do they not know?! (discussion of show)



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm a big fan of "intervention" on A&E and love when the people featured are able to turn their s*** around. 

What I don't get at this point, now that the show's been on for years and most people know about it, is how they STILL manage to trick people. The set-up is usually that they're being featured in a documentary about addiction--that right there is interesting since most addicts are in denial and don't readily admit to a camera crew that they're addicts. I used to think they did it because they were paid but from what I've read online, they're not, so I don't know... 

Also, I get that not everyone has heard of the show but sometimes they walk into the room and get pissed then say "I told them this better not be Intervention, damn it!" as they storm off, so they obviously know the show exists. Come on now. 

I know that these people are way beyond functioning most of the time so they probably aren't anaylyzing what's really going on, but most of them seem at least somewhat lucid. I'm shocked they show is still able to fool this many people. 

Does anyone know any behind-the-scenes info on how this show works (or can point to a good site)? I'd love to learn more about the real process and not just what we end up seeing. I'm also curious how often they update the follow-up's at the end with new information.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I suspect a few of them really don't have any clue about it. I do think most of the addicts featured in the show are totally aware of what is going on and in order to get free treatment play along with the program.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I find the show kind of depressing but my SO loves it, so I end up seeing a lot of it. I know the addicts mostly get better at the end, but the shows are about 30 minutes of depressing addiction, 10 minutes of confrontation and 5 minutes of happy guitar music as they show how much better they are doing now.



mrdazzo7 said:


> Also, I get that not everyone has heard of the show but sometimes they walk into the room and get pissed then say "I told them this better not be Intervention, damn it!" as they storm off, so they obviously know the show exists. Come on now.


 Are you sure they are saying "Intervention" and not "an Intervention" ? I've heard that a couple of times.



> I know that these people are way beyond functioning most of the time so they probably aren't anaylyzing what's really going on, but most of them seem at least somewhat lucid. I'm shocked they show is still able to fool this many people.


 That's probably a big part of it.

God, the one that got me was the episode where the bulemic woman would barf into gallon ziplock storage bags, then zip them up and store them all in her bedroom closet. Gack.



> Does anyone know any behind-the-scenes info on how this show works (or can point to a good site)? I'd love to learn more about the real process and not just what we end up seeing. I'm also curious how often they update the follow-up's at the end with new information.


 I'm itching to see the one where Jeff VanVonderen admits to relapsing with alcohol. I bet that's a doozy.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't know anything about this show and have never heard of it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

bruab said:


> know the addicts mostly get better at the end.


I was surprised by an episode I recently watched about an alcoholic guy that agreed to rehab, completed it, then relapsed twice before finally committing suicide. That was the only one I recall where the subject died, but I don't watch every episode.

As to the OP, I think the subjects are genuinely surprised most of the time. Then again, most aren't exactly in the best mental state, either.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Maybe they shoot three times as many episodes and only air the ones with happy endings.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

jakerock said:


> I don't know anything about this show and have never heard of it.


Thanks for playing. We have some lovely parting gifts for you on the way out of the thread.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm sure fame factors in for some of these people. They're so desperate for something to lift them out of their miserable, dead end lives that they'll gladly accept public humiliation, if it means a national spotlight.

Come to think of it, this explains Jersey Shore.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Mars Rocket said:


> Maybe they shoot three times as many episodes and only air the ones with happy endings.


They've shown a few that do not end in happy endings at all, including ones that flat-out refused to accept treatment and thus were shunned by family (as requested by the therapist).

A few others did accept treatment but then relapsed.

And then there's this:



justen_m said:


> I was surprised by an episode I recently watched about an alcoholic guy that agreed to rehab, completed it, then relapsed twice before finally committing suicide.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

bruab said:


> Thanks for playing. We have some lovely parting gifts for you on the way out of the thread.


..and you get a copy of the "Intervention" home game!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

justen_m said:


> I was surprised by an episode I recently watched about an alcoholic guy that agreed to rehab, completed it, then relapsed twice before finally committing suicide.


Was that the guy that used to be a stud and owned a gym, then became so sickly from drinking that one of his employees had to basically feed him?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Was that the guy that used to be a stud and owned a gym, then became so sickly from drinking that one of his employees had to basically feed him?


No, I don't think so. The guy was gay, and came out just after high school. His family didn't completely accept him. He had a sister, and she was a school and college star, got married, had three kids, perfect family, etc. He dropped out of community college and was gay. His family never even acknowledged his relationship with his partner, (10+ years). His mom and partner were enablers. Big time.

Sorry, I watched this at my Parents' house (DishDVR) so I can't go back and check.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

bruab said:


> Thanks for playing. We have some lovely parting gifts for you on the way out of the thread.


Why the snarky reply? The OP stated "the show's been on for years and most people know about it" and bruab is providing a counterpoint proving that it's not true. Seems like a valid contribution to the thread to me.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jakerock said:


> I don't know anything about this show and have never heard of it.





Mars Rocket said:


> Why the snarky reply? The OP stated "the show's been on for years and most people know about it" and bruab is providing a counterpoint proving that it's not true. Seems like a valid contribution to the thread to me.


That's a valid contribution? Really?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Langree said:


> That's a valid contribution? Really?


Well, yeah, sort of. Some people on this board may not be tv addicts like the majority of us.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I think most people haven't heard of this show. If you're busy sucking in air cans or doing meth, you're probably not at home watching an A&E show about how bad drug and alcohol abuse is.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Langree said:


> That's a valid contribution? Really?


Sounds like a valid reply to the OP thread topic:


> "Intervention" - how do they not know?!


He's basically saying, "I've never heard of it so it makes sense that the people on the show never heard of it."


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> Sounds like a valid reply to the OP thread topic:
> 
> He's basically saying, "I've never heard of it so it makes sense that the people on the show never heard of it."


Yet he openned a thread about a show he's never heard of, just to put that little gem. With no further input.

umm. ya...


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Langree said:


> Yet he openned a thread about a show he's never heard of, just to put that little gem. With no further input.
> 
> umm. ya...


Not the same person...


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> Sounds like a valid reply to the OP thread topic:
> 
> He's basically saying, "I've never heard of it so it makes sense that the people on the show never heard of it."


I guess if the poster had included that little addendum I would have been able to distinguish it from the all-too-common thread crap. If that was the intent, then I sincerely apologize.

ETA: But I am still chuckling thinking about what the "Intervention Home Game" would include. A bottle of vodka and the phone number for AA?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> Not the same person...


Huh?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Langree said:


> Yet he openned a thread about a show he's never heard of, just to put that little gem. With no further input.
> 
> umm. ya...


I thought that myself, at first. But then I surmised that if I saw a thread about a show called Intervention, knowing what the term intervention means, my curiosity might be peaked and I would click the link just to find out more. The same thing happened to me with a "Ice Road Truckers" or whatever its called.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Fofer said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> AeneaGames said:
> ...


Not the same person  As in, the threadstarter and the person telling us he doesn't know it and doesn't know anything about it are *drumroll*, not the same person


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

AeneaGames said:


> Not the same person  As in, the threadstarter and the person telling us he doesn't know it and doesn't know anything about it are *drumroll*, not the same person


The threadstarter and nearly every other respondent in this thread aren't the same person either. No one suggested they were. What's *drumroll* your point?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Fofer said:


> The threadstarter and nearly every other respondent in this thread aren't the same person either. No one suggested they were. What's *drumroll* your point?


My point is that it seems (to me) that poster Langree confuses the person who says he doesn't know the show with the thread starter...

Since this forum doesn't make it easy to do multi quotes that got kinda lost...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> My point is that it seems (to me) that poster Langree confuses the person who says he doesn't know the show with the thread starter...
> 
> Since this forum doesn't make it easy to do multi quotes that got kinda lost...


Actually, I was able to follow it quite well.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

AeneaGames said:


> My point is that it seems (to me) that poster Langree confuses the person who says he doesn't know the show with the thread starter...
> 
> Since this forum doesn't make it easy to do multi quotes that got kinda lost...


I don't think he was confused as to who started thee thread. He thought it strange that someone opened a thread and posted what he thought was an unhelpful thought.

As it turns out, he read the thread title and wanted to answer the OP's original question... that he had not heard of it and could understand others knowing (or not knowing, in this case) of the show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

You guys should have a fist fight with real fists and banana cream pies.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Jesda said:


> You guys should have a fist fight with real fists and banana cream pies.


Your post is funnier because you have an old-timey hat and curly mustache.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

MNoelH said:


> I don't think he was confused as to who started thee thread. He thought it strange that someone opened a thread and posted what he thought was an unhelpful thought.
> 
> As it turns out, he read the thread title and wanted to answer the OP's original question... that he had not heard of it and could understand others knowing (or not knowing, in this case) of the show.


Ahh, so 'opening the thread' meant 'reading the thread' and not 'creating/starting the thread'!

My bad!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I must confess when I read the post in question my first thought was "thanks for playing"


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Huh?


Maybe this confused him/her. I know it confused me for a couple seconds:



Mars Rocket said:


> Why the snarky reply? The OP stated "the show's been on for years and most people know about it" and bruab is providing a counterpoint proving that it's not true. Seems like a valid contribution to the thread to me.


I haven't watched intervention in years...but even by the second season I was wondering the same things as the OP.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> Maybe this confused him/her. I know it confused me for a couple seconds:


No, s/he has already explained her/his confusion over Langree's use of the phrase "opened the thread."


----------

